# Cooler Master HAF XB - Erfahrungen? Auf Silent trimmbar?



## schmidda (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

EDIT:
Nachdem es wohl noch nicht sehr viele Erfahrungen mit dem HAF XB gibt formulier ich meine Frage um.

Denkt Ihr, dass der Cube mit der Caseking Dämmung und z.B. 140mm Silentwings in der Front auf (mehr oder weniger) auf Silent trimmbar ist?

(Alter Post:
bin heute beim Stöbern auf das Cooler Master HAF XB gestossen. Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cube? Am besten sogar noch mit der gedämmten Variante von Caseking?
Die kompakten Maße und das waagerecht eingebaute Mainboard (da steh ich irgendwie drauf) könnten mich noch vom Umzug in ein Define R4/XL abbringen.)

Also immer her mit den Kommentaren!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## schmidda (31. Januar 2013)

Ich kann Vollzug melden. Ich bin nun mit meiner Hardware (naja Mainboard ist neu) in das HAF XB umgezogen. 
Was soll ich sagen. Mit den Dämmmatten und den Silentwings ist der PC nun fast unhörbar (und ich hab ihn direkt neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen). 
Bis auf die Verkabelung (unten gehts bei nicht modularen Netzteilen sehr eng zu) war der Einbau eine Freude. Keine Probleme irgendwelcher Art. Ok was ich erst später rausgefunden hab ist der Einbau von 140mm Lüftern nur innerhalb des Gehäuses vorgesehen. Mit ein bisschen Überzeugung hats dann aber trotzdem gepasst. 

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich gerne noch Bilder machen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2013)

Ja, ein paar Bilder wären wirklich .


----------



## PhilSe (31. Januar 2013)

Schon mach ma bitte paar Bilder...Falls dir der PC noch zu laut ist, kannst ja ne Lüftersteuerung reinbasteln...Dann kannst die Lüfter auf 0,1 Sone betreiben (500 rpm)...


----------



## schmidda (31. Januar 2013)

Ich hab die Lüfter einfach auf 7V laufen. Mal schaun wie es mit der Ruhe aussieht wenn die Tesla endlich reinkommt... 

Bilder kommen heut (spät-)Nachmittag.


----------



## PhilSe (31. Januar 2013)

Ok, Lüfter bei 7V sind dann noch so 800 rpm, des au schon Leise...


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2013)

Grundsätzlich geht das immer. Ist halt nur eine Frage der Lüfter und der verwendeten Komponenten.

MIt 10krpm HDDs und Referenz Design Grafikkarten, ist das eher schwer möglich...


----------



## schmidda (31. Januar 2013)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder.

Bei den Seitenwänden hab ich den Gitterbereich zuerst mit schwarzem Moosgummi abgedeckt und dann die Dämmmatten aufgeklebt.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## PhilSe (31. Januar 2013)

Schickes Teil...


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

Das sieht wirklich fein aus. Danke für die Bilder .


----------



## thomrueck (2. Juni 2014)

Wie stabil ist eigentlich das Gehäuse? Ich hätte vor nen schweren quadratischen (35x35cm) Blumentopf - so etwa 25kg - draufzustellen. Das Gewicht wäre dank den Beinen des Topfes an den 4 Ecken oben


----------



## schmidda (30. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob die Frage noch aktuell ist, habs erst grad gesehen...

Das Gehäuse ist sehr stabil. Wenn das Gewicht wirklich nur auf den Ecken aufliegt sehe ich da kein Problem. Solltest halt aufpassen, dass dir keine Blumenerde ins Gehäuse fällt  (sofern du die Variante mit Gitter im Deckel hast)


----------

